# ZOO! ;) 6 photos.



## ayeelkay (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Marc-Etienne (Oct 28, 2010)

I Like to 2,3 and 6. #2 looks epic, he looks like he is on a quest! and #6 is very cute!!! #1 lighting is a quite excessive and loose the colorful feather 
Where was this taken? These are pretty nice models !!


----------



## ayeelkay (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you!  Those were taken at a small petting zoo in New Holland, PA. I often go there to visit the Highland cow


----------



## truewealth25 (Nov 19, 2010)

Humans have an insatiable fascination with wild animals. Every year, millions of people go on safaris, board_whale_watching cruises and watch Jeff Corwin get attacked by snakes on Animal Planet; others drive to their local zoo for a full day of animal gazing. Are zoos good or bad? It's a delicate question and one that can't easily be answered.


----------



## ayeelkay (Nov 19, 2010)

truewealth25 said:


> Humans have an insatiable fascination with wild animals. Every year, millions of people go on safaris, board_whale_watching cruises and watch Jeff Corwin get attacked by snakes on Animal Planet; others drive to their local zoo for a full day of animal gazing. Are zoos good or bad? It's a delicate question and one that can't easily be answered.



Well, it depends how you look at it. I love animals, I'm a vegetarian, generally I don't care for zoos. BUT I happen to really like hairy cows, that one in particular, very cute, so I go there to visit her. Plus there are some animals that are better off there - deer for instance. They don't have to worry about being shot at.
Not sure why it matters though - this is a photo forum after all


----------



## Sarah87 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow you managed to get pretty close to the animals to photo them! That's rather impressive as animals in zoos often hide. I like the lighting in the last one, great.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 4, 2010)

Considering your sensibility in other postings of yours, i am not happy with some images here; the first one is really spoilt i am afraid. 

I liked second , fourth and fifth

I respect your attitude towards animals

Regards


----------

